

Ask YC: Has anyone used AngelSoft? - donna

Hi.  I looking for ways to raise start-up capital and wondered if anyone has had a good or bad experience with the AngelSoft software? [angelsoft.net]
======
tuukkah
Clickable link: <http://angelsoft.net/>

Earlier discussion about Angelsoft:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=168575>

Discussion started by Fred Wilson:
<http://blog.angelsoft.net/2008/09/06/response-to-a-skeptic/>

